# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  Google нанес третий удар по Microsoft

## Tcinet

Исследователи Google Project Zero вновь поставили Microsoft в неловкое положение, опубликовав информацию об уязвимости, которая до сих пор остается незакрытой. Проблема касается браузеров Internet Explorer и Edge и потенциально позволяет злоумышленникам дистанционное исполнение произвольного кода на затронутых устройствах. Уязвимость была выявлена 25 ноября минувшего года, о чем специалисты Google Project Zero незамедлительно известили разработчиков Microsoft.

Согласно строгим правилам Google, на устранение уязвимости отводится срок в три месяца. Он истек на минувшей неделе, но уязвимость так и не была ликвидирована. В результате описание уязвимости было опубликовано в открытом доступе. Это уже третья ситуация, когда Google сообщает об уязвимостях в ПО Microsoft, которые остаются незакрытыми и могут быть использованы в реальных атаках. Примечательно, что предыдущий такой случай имел место менее двух недель назад. Корпорация Microsoft негативно относится к подобной практике, однако на сей раз ее представители ограничились обтекаемыми заявлениями о том, что «верят в необходимость ответственного и скоординированного раскрытия данных об уязвимостях и ведут переговоры с Google о продлении нынешнего 90-дневного срока в интересах безопасности пользователей».

----------

